# X wont start for user "failed to set mtrr: device not configured"



## vfbsilva (Jul 19, 2011)

Folks now I'm facing some other issues. After managing to set the X for the user. Now it wont boot. When I invoke startx it crasehs reporting.
"failed to set mtrr: device not configured"
Thou X works fine for root. Ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 19, 2011)

Since it works for root, then it's either permissions or a different .xinitrc or the like.  For X questions, usually at least xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log are helpful details.


----------



## vfbsilva (Jul 19, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Since it works for root, then it's either permissions or a different .xinitrc or the like.  For X questions, usually at least xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log are helpful details.



I think it has to do with the disk space issue I mentioned on the other forum cause I looked the log files and it reported no errors.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 19, 2011)

vfbsilva said:
			
		

> I think it has to do with the disk space issue I mentioned on the other forum cause I looked the log files and it reported no errors.



Which is kind of a permissions thing: root can write to that extra 8% space while normal users can't.


----------

